# Kids etiquette while at the barn?



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

Talk to the BO. They need to set rules immediately and she needs to have a serious talk with that Mom...for everyone' safety!

We board at a youth show barn. Almost every horse out there is owned by a child between the ages of 9-17. ALL our kids and their siblings know the rules. They must all get the horse safety talk. We do NOT tolerate crazy behavior around the horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toucan (Sep 8, 2012)

Of course you have the right to bring it up with the BO! 
Playing In the arena whaaat!! That's just not on, it's not a kids playground.
If the parents don't care enough about their kids safety let alone other people & other people's horses safety
I would definitely be bringing it up with the BO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Sounds like a royal mess and huge accident about to happen.

Forget the mom, you already got her reaction and comment...

So...take the issue to the barn owner and barn manager.
No emotions, just facts stated. Ask for their help so the barn is safer for those kids and for you a paying boarder.

I can never understand how someone drags others children to the barn when they will be busy and not able to watch them...
:think: What was I thinking ...that takes being held responsible and accountable for her childrens actions and the actions of their guests!!
A true mature adult.:-?

If the barn owner/manager refuse to intercede...I_ would_ be presenting them with a drawn letter you ask them to sign that if your horse or you accidentally injure a child not under the watch of the adult responsible for bringing them to the barn, the barn is and will be held accountable and no libel will be held against you. 
Horses can be dangerous and caution needs to be observed along with proper behaviors...you have previously spoken to the adult in attendance with these children when they are at the barn...the attitude is what now prompts the barns intervention or acceptance that they will be held at fault for injuries/damages and lawsuits for not practicing safe horsemanship and barn rules....

Something along this line might raise a few eyebrows and make them very aware there is a serious issue happening under their watch.

If it isn't resolved, I would be moving and telling them why you are leaving...the danger of you or your horse being hurt, unsupervised children hurt, vehicle damages... bet you are also not the only one unhappy with the "new" boarders and their childrens and guests habits and behaviors...

Best of luck.

_jmo..._


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

horselovinguy said:


> Sounds like a royal mess and huge accident about to happen.
> 
> Forget the mom, you already got her reaction and comment...
> 
> ...


I know for sure I am not the only one unhappy, many of the other boarders now call the barn "the zoo". They are all unsatisfied about it as well, but it's worse for me because of the three barns on the property they are in the same barn as me, whereas the other boarders I frequently talk to are in the bigger barn.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

My last instructor never let the kids act like that anywhere near the horses and if they did, boy they got an earful and so did the parents. Her rules were:
1. No playing around the horses of any kind, unless desensitizing the horses to loud noises et cetera. (and then only adults were permitted to do this.)
2. No one set foot near the barn until they had read and signed the liability waivers...every last person in your group, period.
3. No dangerous behavior, mounted or on the ground. If you did something you shouldn't you had to sit in the tack room, likely scrubbing stirrup irons or picking hair off of saddle pads, whether you were a rider or not.
4. If you ignored any of the above rules or continued to ignore them, you had to leave the property. You could sit in your car, but you couldn't come back for the duration of the lesson.

That was just some of the basics, but she was tough and I loved it. Those rules applied to adults as much as to kids also.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I have seen behavior like this and promptly turned into "that Girl" the kids and parents avoided. I didnt care, I had a colt rear up and land both front hooves on my shoulders when i was green to horses. I know the dangers of spooked horses and kids running around and screaming like banshees won't help. I can guarantee if my horse was hit with a ball, she would have snapped her lead and booked it, costing me money to fix what ever she broke, replace her halter and lead, and to have a vet look at her because i use rope halters and i could guarantee she would have at least rope burn. And i would have exploded. I would have given that mother an earfull.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't care if the family likes me or not, I would just like to keep a good relationship with my BO. I will definitely have a talk with her though, I will also try and get the other boarders to bring it up as well, to make sure she knows that everyone else thinks it's inappropriate as well.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I feel for you Sully, maybe you could get the other boarders to mention it as well?
Just don't gang up on the BO, she might push back (of course I don't know her personality type, but always possible.)
The other boarders saying something in passing or even getting on to the kids for their behavior in front of the mother and/ or BO, might help as well, but could also bring out an over protective mother and lead to a fight.

If at all possible maybe suggest that if the kids will be there, maybe they could play in a back pasture that is within view of the barn? I don't know how old the kids are, but once over 7 years old, they can be 'put out to pasture' at play time/lesson time away from the horses and riders.


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

Sounds like a bad accident waiting to happen...

Really, they are a big liability, and your BO needs to know that. If they got hurt, and she hadn't heard anything beforehand, she could really get some badly dealt cards. If she had had numerous reports from other boarders beforehand though, well, that's evidence against them. I'm sure she'd appreciate it.

I used to board at a barn where the mother would go off and "brush/ride/bathe her pony", and completely forget about her kids. The kids could usually be found swinging on the nylon net barriers at the end of the alleys, running around like jackrabbits, or just making mischief in general. She'd always reprimand them once, just for show, then roll her eyes and say something about their "learning disabilities." They were both bright little boys. They just had her number. 
I truly believe some people should never spawn.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Does anyone think this would work? Have the mom/caretaker/guardian of the children sign a letter that acknowledges OP accepts no responsibility for damages done by your horse, with regard to the kids, and that the mom will accept responsibility for damage to either you and/or your horse as a result of the kids' antics. In fact, maybe you can rally the other boarders in the barn to approach the mom the same way. This way the mom gets the seriousness of the situation and the BO can be left more or less out of it if he/she is not up to confronting mom.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I will definitely bring it up to the BO, and I've already texted two other boarders saying I was going to bring it up to the BO and they said the definitely would too. So even if we three are the only ones who say something, I think the BO will take action. I know the BO is not overly fond of the family (the mom is the overbearing sideline coaching, think she knows everything type), so I think that will help (as bad as that sounds).


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I agree that talking to BO sounds like your best bet. Good luck, and let us know how it turns out :/


----------



## Toucan (Sep 8, 2012)

SullysRider said:


> I will definitely bring it up to the BO, and I've already texted two other boarders saying I was going to bring it up to the BO and they said the definitely would too. So even if we three are the only ones who say something, I think the BO will take action. I know the BO is not overly fond of the family (the mom is the overbearing sideline coaching, think she knows everything type), so I think that will help (as bad as that sounds).


I understand where you're coming from, not wanting to be the only one who brings it up to the BO. But that's great if the others will speak up too, & then you won't be 'that' person haha although being 'that' person no matter who agrees or not is probably the most responsible & caring horse owner anyway.

I hope this family see the errors of their way & pull their heads in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Glenknock (Feb 27, 2013)

subbing - Good luck


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Any luck?


----------



## Bo20 (Jun 8, 2014)

Any update on this? 

The other thing my barn does is kind of like everyone disciplines the kids. The other day, one of the kids' moms was actually breaking a colt and the kids were inside a trailer making noise nearby. She had us go to them and tell them they needed to knock it off. At any time, the kids at my barn know one of us older boarders/girls will come and discipline them to an extent. 

This situation seems out of hand though. I hope the BO was helpful!


----------



## OTTBMomma (May 15, 2014)

When I have my own farm, I plan on getting a plaque that reads, "Loose children will be fed to goats". I stand by that statement.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

OTTBMomma said:


> When I have my own farm, I plan on getting a plaque that reads, "Loose children will be fed to goats". I stand by that statement.


 Aw, those poor goats, you shouldn't feed them junk food OTTBMomma. :wink:


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

You certainly have grounds to speak to the BO, because I personally think that is where the problem is. She is essentially putting the kids (brats) ahead of her own boarders (clients). I would strongly bring up the liability issue. You may have signed a disclaimer as we all do, but it is doubtful that the kids did. I think your BO is extremely irresponsible and unprofessional .
Bear in mind that you are only describing what you see when you are present, not when you are away.
I would inform her that this is neither a circus nor a petting zoo. She is liable for any harm that may come to your horse. If her concern is not sufficient , I would seriously have to consider leaving.
Do press the liability exposure. It alone may cause her to rethink her priorities.

I would be furious.


----------



## equitate (Dec 14, 2012)

The BO SHOULD have a problem with kids not under control, and there should be a boarding agreement which covers those rules for your safety and her own liability.

For sure, go to her, tell her what's happening. 

I would come unglued if a ball hit my horse OR my car. And the arena is NOT a play arena for them. It the parent doesn't take control for their own kids safety, then the BO must. Tell her you are looking out for her liability as well as your own.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I did talk to the barn owner and she spoke with the mother. She has come alone/with the daughter that rides since then. She has not brought the whole gang again. So it has worked out, the kids probably are glad because they hated being at the barn. Sorry I didn't update!


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm so glad to hear that Sully. You've had enough trouble to last a lifetime without someones kids and their friends adding to it.


----------

